# Smelly men in the gyms!!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

These fucking bastards never change their outfit...they sweat in and out every day and they still put on the same cloths.

What is worst is if they had a curry the night before. Their sweat stinks from a mile away and it is pretty disgusting.

I told the manager of the gym to screen smelly members and through them out!! So inconsiderate bastards! 

Also dress sense...why do they thing that going to the gym is like doing DIY and they wear old cloths?

Women are normally a lot better...but there aren't many in this gym!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Women are normally a lot better...but there aren't many in this gym! Â


You should go to another gym where they have lots of lycra clad babes and efficient air conditioning!!
;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You should go to another gym where they have lots of lycra clad babes and efficient air conditioning!!
> ;D


...or just not sniff around so much.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've never understood that point of view Vlastan. I mean fair enough, change your clothes each time you go, but if you're going to a gym and are afraid of a little sweat, then you're in the wrong place.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell,

If you change your gym clothes every time you sweat then you are fine.

Sweat alone isn't bad, but sweat over sweat...is getting very smelly.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> These fucking bastards never change their outfit...they sweat in and out every day and they still put on the same cloths.
> 
> What is worst is if they had a curry the night before. Their sweat stinks from a mile away and Â it is pretty disgusting.
> 
> ...


Do wot I do Vlastan - Go to a GIRLS ONLY Gym ;D ;D  ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do wot I do Vlastan - Go to a GIRLS ONLY Gym Â ;D ;D  ;D ;D


My God wouldn't our V just love to........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Do wot I do Vlastan - Go to a GIRLS ONLY Gym Â ;D ;D  ;D ;D


YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!
That's what I need!!! Where is this paradise place? I want too!!

I have found that gym is a great place to chat and make new friends...and flirt lots!! ;D ;D That's why I spend two hours every time I go!! 

I love it when the girls do the stretching exercises...and they bend over!! Mmmmm!! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Course you love it when the girls bend over! Your thoughts are on A**L S*X ! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did I say this? No I didn't...I like nice bums actually!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ! You don't have to say! You just think it ;D


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Course you love it when the girls bend over! Â Your thoughts are on A**L S*X ! Â :


Gets my vote!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Gets my vote!!


Do you know me?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I can just see Vlastan going round sniffing all the equipment seats


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

eugh 

Actually V - my new gym is good but my old gym at uni was the worst - due to the Greek male students. No deoderant, just after shave to 'disguise' the smell - fucking disgusting is all i can say


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So let me get this right, Vlastan goes along to his local gym to 'firm up'?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

In my gym there is only only smelly Greek!! And this is not me of course!

At least Greek people like going to the gym and look nice for the English birds at night!! ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> At least Greek people like going to the gym and look nice for the English birds at night!! Â ;D


Why bother.....all you're gonna do is spin them around and try to shove your cock up their arse? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oooooooo cutting!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Why bother.....all you're gonna do is spin them around and try to shove your cock up their arse? ;D


Ahhh...but thats fun!! ;D

PJ...you are a very naughty little girl!! ;D (for some reason I can sense if it is PJ or her beau who posts)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Ahhh...but thats fun!! Â ;D
> 
> PJ...you are a very naughty little girl!! Â ;D (for some reason I can sense if it is PJ or her beau who posts)


Sadly you are way off the mark buddy... twas I Martin..


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

> Why bother.....all you're gonna do is spin them around and try to shove your cock up their arse? ;D


Good one Thorney ;D


----------

